# UPDATE: Looking for owner's manual for Arrow Wood Buirning Stove, Model 1800A



## old_mcdonough (Nov 13, 2009)

_AS AN FYI, GOT MY QUESTIONS ANSWERED, THANKS VERY, VERY MUCH. In addition, I sent a request to Heatilator for an owner's manual; a long shot as they'd owned ARROW after this stove was made. You can imagine my great surprise when I got an email from Heatilator less than 12 hours later with a pdf of the owner's manual attached. I'm sure they have their detractors, but this was incredible customer service to me. 

PS, if anyone else needs an Arrow 1800A owner's manual, I'd be happy to send a copy of mine. _

Just installed an Arrow Wood Stove, 1800A, and it works very, very well. By the info plate on the back I know this was made by Arrow Tualitin, presumably before it was owned by Heatilator. I know it is one that has multiple baffles, etc. I have three questions if anyone out there can help me with them:

1. It came with two small steel pieces just sitting on the floor of the firebox. I’d like to know what these are, where they go, etc. (Pictures attached) They are both the same; about 4” long, 1” wide, 1/4” thick, and are shaped as an “L”, the leg of the short part of the “L” is only 1/4” out from the base. There is the title “AB&I” stamped on one side of each of them along with a number of some type. 

2 Also, as you can see from the pics, the one handle on the door is missing its decorative wood handle. This handle is for decoration only, so the missing part is not that important. My wife, however, would like to have it looking "balanced". 

3. Last, I've seen pics of this model with a glass insert in the door. It would be nice to have that if anyone knows where I could scrounge a door with a glass insert. 

I figure an owner’s manual would probably tell me what all the parts are & how they fit together. Can anyone out there help?[/i]


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 13, 2009)

ETD said:
			
		

> Just installed an Arrow Wood Stove, 1800A, and it works very, very well. By the info plate on the back I know this was made by Arrow Tualitin, presumably before it was owned by Heatilator. I know it is one that has multiple baffles, etc. I have three questions if anyone out there can help me with them:
> 
> 1. It came with two small steel pieces just sitting on the floor of the firebox. I’d like to know what these are, where they go, etc. (Pictures attached) They are both the same; about 4” long, 1” wide, 1/4” thick, and are shaped as an “L”, the leg of the short part of the “L” is only 1/4” out from the base. There is the title “AB&I” stamped on one side of each of them along with a number of some type.
> 
> ...



Maybe this will help.

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...g+Stove,+Model+1800A&cd=9&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

zap


----------



## thefahrm (Jan 8, 2010)

I like to take you up on your generous offer for an Arrow 1800A manual.  Please send it to thefahrm@mindsync.com.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## arrow (Feb 15, 2010)

My brother just gave me a used arrow 1800a.  He never installed it.  It also has the two metal pieces laying on the grates as stated in previous messages.  I woul love to know if you figured out what they are for and I would also take you up on the manual.


----------



## vgbu (Aug 8, 2010)

I have an electronic copy of the manual if you still need it.  Also I could use a traceing of the same peices as my stove is missing them and I need to make some.  
Thanks


----------



## shielahsw (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a 2400a, which also has the 1800..the manuals are the same or the one that I have is for both, either way these 2 pieces that you have are on page 12, they go in the front inside of the fire box, they look to hold in the right and left sides of the cast iron liner...if you need a copy of the manual or picture of this I can email it, just let me know.

I will try to attach the picture/diagram to this.


----------



## Vonniewabbit (Oct 4, 2010)

Well this appears to be the hot spot for getting my owners manual. I have an arrow 1800 with the double handled, swing down door and blower (knob is on the lower right side of the pedestal).  I am needing to know what the slide knob that goes left to right in the lower front center is, what it does and if it has a knob that goes on it? Thank you, and if you can send me a manual that would be awesome. Vaughn


----------



## shielahsw (Oct 5, 2010)

If you send me your email address 
I can attch the manual, it is pdf form.

the know on the ash tray, there is one that is for draft slide and then one that just rutns to latch the tray in..


----------



## Vonniewabbit (Oct 5, 2010)

Excellent, vonniewabbit@yahoo.com. Yeah, which way opens the draft? Anyways I appreciate your help.


----------



## shielahsw (Oct 5, 2010)

on the way now, to the right is cosed , to the left is open, a metal slide that covers the air holes, 4 of them I think.


----------



## Philbrook (Oct 19, 2010)

Where can I get a manuel for an arrow 1800a wood stove?


----------



## shielahsw (Oct 19, 2010)

its ther same as the 2400, i can email you in a pdf form if you need.
just give me your email. or maybe i ca attach to this, will try..nope wont let me, send me your email i will send it to you
thanks


----------



## uscgboxermom (Oct 23, 2010)

Can you please email me the owners manual as well? Thanks!!  uscgboxermom@comcast.net


----------



## paulywog (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, and thanks for the manual.  My 1800A had window gasket all the way around.  I removed the top and bottom, as it says it should be in the manual.  Seems to burn hot now even with the draft holes shut.  What are you all doing with the window gasket?  Thanks.


----------



## malambert (Nov 15, 2010)

i'm looking too, thought i had downloaded one but it was for the australian version i guess really need it its getting cold up here oops forgot my email address Jodi@maplestreetsalon.com


----------



## nikki (Nov 19, 2010)

I would certainly appreciate a manual for the Arrow wood stove 1800a. nicolehartwatson@yahoo.com
Does anyone know if it is certified for a manufactured home. 
Thank you very much


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2010)

If anybody has it let me know. I am gonna start archiving these old stove manuals as people find them for the next guy that comes along.


----------



## pkelvasa (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,
I would truly appreciate a copy of this manual for the Arrow 1800A.  It is installed in a home that I purchased and I have not fired it up.  Thank you in advance.  pkelvasa@united.net


----------



## pkelvasa (Dec 9, 2010)

I just received two manuals for the Arrow 1800A.  One was sent to me by someone here and the other I received from Heatilator.  I will gladly share.


----------



## pkelvasa (Dec 9, 2010)

I just received two manuals for the Arrow 1800A.  One was sent to me by someone here and the other I received from Heatilator.  I will gladly share.


----------



## pkelvasa (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone know the specs on the baffle in the top of the Arrow 1800A woodstove.  Mine is missing.  The brackets are there but no baffle.  I do not want to use the stove without it.


----------



## slinger55 (Jan 10, 2011)

Pati-K said:
			
		

> I just received two manuals for the Arrow 1800A.  One was sent to me by someone here and the other I received from Heatilator.  I will gladly share.



Hi Pati-K,

we've been searching for the manuals for the Arrow 1800a, and came across your post.

If still possible would you be able to forward us a copy of the manuals to jodi.mike@shaw.ca.

Many thanks.


----------



## countrybois (Feb 16, 2011)

I could use the manual as well for the 1800. I can't figure out the correct way to gasket a replacement window. The last time, I wrapped it around the edge of the window and ran it the full diameter of the glass. It sealed well but there was no airwash to it. Thanks in advance.....  skion1@usa.com


----------



## countrybois (Feb 16, 2011)

paulywog said:
			
		

> Hi, and thanks for the manual.  My 1800A had window gasket all the way around.  I removed the top and bottom, as it says it should be in the manual.  Seems to burn hot now even with the draft holes shut.  What are you all doing with the window gasket?  Thanks.



I would like to know the same..... I too put the gasket all the way around and now have filthy glass. I would like to try to put it just on the sides as you say, but i am worried that there will be too much air and I won't be able to control the fire. Anyone care to share their experience??


BTW - I got the manual emailed from Heatilator. thanks anyway


----------



## MewlingMoo (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got an Arrow 1800 as well. I haven't had any luck getting the manual from Heatilator. It seems their contact page is broken.  Could I get a copy?

Thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2011)

Manual sent.


----------

